
Is Facebook down? - tomasyany
I&#x27;m getting a lot of &quot;Service unavailable&quot; when trying to access it, and an extremely slow navigation if I am ever able to get in...
======
uncletammy
Both Facebook and Instagram are down for me. I'm in Central Texas. Maybe we'll
luck out and it will stay that way forever.

------
mjangle1985
Some sysadmin is worrying about keeping their job right now.

------
hridoyjoy94
Yaah down for a while, maybe maintenance break. But it's doing good now.

------
ourcat
It's back now. But everything did indeed grind to a halt for a few minutes.

------
RobbieHacks
apparently it is down for maintenance hmm

------
mariust
yees. :)

